# Tron bike giveaway



## Weasle316 (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh god damn! That is a badass bike. Entering this competition. I hope the lighting could be changed to red, green, or orange too. I imagine they are LEDs that are being diffused since I see some brighter spots around the hubless wheels. Should be an easy mod if so.


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

I think the 'glow' is electroluminescence and so the whole panel could be changed or some electronics adjusted to change colour.

I have a Speedhut dash that is EL lit and can be switched from blue to green.


----------

